# Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?



## Gisbert (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> ... ja, meine Idee mit dem zusätzlichen Kiesfilter am Ende des Filter-Grabens (nach Ralf Glenk, nur anders herum) habe sie zwar etwas "belächelt", aber mich machen lassen. Sie konnten auch das Argument der Verschlammung des Kieses nicht anbringen, da ... am Ende schon alles sedimentiert ist  .



Thias,
das Dein Kies nicht so schnell verschalmmen wird - da stimme ich Dir zu. Aber was soll dann noch der Kies bewirken? Ein Kiesfilter ist für richtiges Schmutzwasser mit pathogenen Keimen oder auch direkt nach der Absaugung sehr effizient aber am Ende des Filtergrabens gibt es ja nicht mehr viel zu tun. :? 
Ist das wirklich nötig oder mehr als zusätzliche Sicherheit gedacht?


----------



## thias (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*



			
				Gisbert schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was soll dann noch der Kies bewirken? Ein Kiesfilter ist für richtiges Schmutzwasser mit pathogenen Keimen oder auch direkt nach der Absaugung sehr effizient aber am Ende des Filtergrabens gibt es ja nicht mehr viel zu tun. :?
> Ist das wirklich nötig oder mehr als zusätzliche Sicherheit gedacht?


 
... das frage ich mich auch     
Generationen von Teichbauern schwören auf dieses Prinzip. Man spricht von Bakterien, die alles gut machen  
Im Forum von Ralf Glenk habe ich auch diese Frage gestellt und keine richtige Antwort bekommen. Aber doch scheint es zu funktionieren, wenn man sich die Bilder so anschaut, es gibt ja auch noch andere Teichbaufirmen, die ein ähnliches Prinzip haben. Ich habe es sozusagen als Hosenträger zum Gürtel, oder falls von den vielen jungen Badegästen doch mal jemand... 
Tja, was soll ich sagen, mein Wasser war den ganzen Sommer über glasklar, es funktioniert also  (ich weiß zwar nicht genau was)

Für mich war das praktisch kein Mehraufwand, die Pumpe hat 2 Ansaugstellen, den Splitt hatte ich noch (Kalkstein, hat ja auch noch andere Effekte). Schaden wird es nicht, aber allein würde ich mich nicht darauf verlassen wollen.


----------



## wp-3d (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> ... das frage ich mich auch
> Generationen von Teichbauern schwören auf dieses Prinzip. Man spricht von Bakterien, die alles gut machen
> 
> Hallo thias
> ...


----------



## Manfred42 (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Werner!
Man kann einen Unterschied sehen, ja.
Die Aussage von R.Glenk ist ja auch, dass sich an der enorm großen Obefläche des  Kieses, Bakterien ansiedeln, die dann eine Reinigungswirkung haben. Wie auch immer . Ist halt Natur und man kann nicht alles Erklären.
Gruß   Manfred


----------



## thias (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Werner,

ein sehr interessanter Versuch und beeindruckendes Ergebnis.
Was passiert mit den Algen?
Wenn sie von den Bakterien gefressen werden sollten   , sind sie sicher erst mal weg. Ich könnte mir zwar eher vorstellen, dass sie Nährstoffe aufnehmen.
ABER
Was machen sie damit?
Ausscheiden, das gibt wieder Nährstoffe.
Fressen, bis sie tot umfallen , das gibt wieder Nährstoffe.

Also ist es nur die lebende Menge an Bakterien, die Nährstoffe einbauen kann, bzw. auf Zeit bindet.

Ich kann nur sagen  
Vielleicht weiß ein Experte mehr dazu.
Das Schöne ist aber: Es funktioniert , ich habe absolut kristallklares Wasser.

Edit:
Mir fällt noch was ein, was die Bakterien mit den Nährstoffen machen könnten:
Sie pupsen alles raus ... denn wenn man den Kies bewegt, steigen viele kleine Blasen auf...

Fragen über Fragen... 
@ Mods
das könnte vielleicht ein extra Thread werden, das Thema ist so interessant...


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Moin zusammen,

ich finde das Thema ebenfalls recht interessant und habe mit den letzten  Beiträgen aus dem alten Strang einen neuen eröffnet. 
Sollte noch was fehlen, bitte Bescheid geben!


----------



## chromis (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo,

gefressen werden die Algen natürlich nicht von den Bakterien, da würden schon die Größenverhältnisse nicht stimmen.

Aber die Bakterien veratmen die im Wasser gelösten Stoffe und treten damit in Konkurrenz zu den Algen.

Um die erforderliche Menge an Bakterien erst mal zu bekommen, muss natürlich Siedlungsfläche vorhanden sein und die wird durch den Kies im Glas natürlich deutlich größer. Ob der Kies(oder anderes Filtermaterial jetzt unbedingt in einem Filtergehäuse steckt oder frei im Glas(bzw. Teich) herumliegt, spielt erst mal keine Rolle. Ansonsten würden Teiche ohne Filter nicht funktionieren. Wird der Fischbesatz und damit die Wasserbelastung im Verhältnis zu den zur Verfügung stehenden Oberflächen(plus der Reinigunsleistung gut wachsender Pflanzen) zu groß, dann müssen Filter her. Mit ein paar Ausnahmen(Siebfilter, Papierfilter) arbeiten diese mit der Zeit alle biologisch. Reicht auch die Abbauleistung dieser Filter nicht mehr, dann hilt nur noch Frischwasser. Das ist bei Aquarianern schon längst Normalität und bei vielen Koiliebhabern(viel Fisch, viel Futter, wenig Oberflächen im Teich und wenig bis keine Pflanzen) hat sich inzwischen diese Erkenntnis zum Wohl der Fische auch durchgesetzt. Keine Angst, mit dem Wasserwechsel werden keine nützlichen Bakterien entfernt, diese sitzen ausnahmslos am Substrat.

Gruß
Rainer

Hier noch ein link mit sehr interessanten Beiträgen. Diese sind zwar aquaristischer Natur, die biologischen Vorgänge laufen im Teich aber nach den gleichen Mustern ab und die Konsequenzen daraus lassen sich oftmals auch auf den Teich übertragen:
http://www.deters-ing.de/Gastbeitraege/Gastbeitraege.htm


----------



## thias (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Bakterien veratmen die im Wasser gelösten Stoffe und treten damit in Konkurrenz zu den Algen.


 
... sehr interessant und nützlich...

Kann jemand erklären, wie das genau funktioniert?


----------



## chromis (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hi Thias,

schau Dir mal die Beiträge von Gerd Kassebeer an, da findest Du viele Infos zur Arbeitsweise der Bakterien. 

Dieser link könnte auch noch von Interesse sein:


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## wp-3d (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo 
Ein schöner Beitrag von Rainer  
Aquarianer beschäftigen sich mit diesem Thema seit zig. Jahren und sind zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, viel Besiedlungsfläche stabilisiert das Biologische Gleichgewicht. 
Ich mache es mir und allen anderen einfach und spreche von Mikroorganismen, zusammengefaßt meine ich alle Lebewesen die noch oder gar nicht mehr für ein Menschliches Auge sichtbar sind. Wieviele Arten und Milliarden von Einzellebewesen sich im Substrat einnisten  
wer kann dieses Beantworten? Ich denke keiner.
Ich weiss aber, habe ich genügend Besiedlungsfläche, dann sind sie irgendwann einmal da, die Milliarden kleiner Handwerker. Der eine filtriert organische Stoffe, der andere spielt den Mistkäfer und frisst dessen Ausscheidungen, dann gibt es Totengräber, die fressen die Verstorbenen und andere bauen sich Wohnröhren aus feinen Schwebstoffen und tragen hiermit zur optischen Reinigung des Wassers bei. Siehe Bilder
   

Am Ende der langen,langen Kette bleibt Schlamm der der sich in der unteren Schicht ablagert, sich in den Jahren immer höher Aufbaut und daher den Organismen den Lebensraum beraubt. 
Dieses ist oft der Grund weshalb Teiche in denen es jahrelang keine Probleme gab, diese plötzlich Ärger bereiten.
Ich sehe meinen Teich mittlerweile als großen Biofilter mit Fischbesatz.
Viele Pflanzen, feiner Kies ca.10% des Teichvolumens und Fische die Co2 in das Wasser bringen und den Kies umgraben, so das aufgewirbelter Mulm in meinen primitiven mechanischen internen Filter gelangt.
Meine Positiven Kieserfahrungen begannen vor 7 Jahren, als ich die Grünalgenblüte mit zwei Filtern nicht in den Griff bekam. Es wurde der gesamte Kies aus unseren vergangenen Zierfischzucht in den Teich geschüttet. Nach einigen Tagen klärte sich das Wasser und war nach ca.2Wochen bis Heute Glasklar. Fadenalgen gibt es seid 3 Jahren auch keine mehr.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Mühle (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo,

ich filter ja nur mit einem Pflanzteich und mit einem Kiesfilter und es funktioniert super  . 

Jetzt war eine zeitlang der Kiesfilter aúßer Betrieb, weil die Pumpe kaputt war, aber jetzt nach einer Woche wieder in Betriebnahme sehe ich den Unterschied, Wasser wieder vollständig klar  .

Mein Kiesfilter ist komplett bepflanzt, so habe ich auch keine Sorgen mit der Reinigung und wenn es nötig sein sollte, kein Problem. Wasserstrahl marsch...

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## margit (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo zusammen
habe eben diese Beiträge gelesen wegen Kiesfilter. Ich habe in meinem Teich nur grosse Steine liegen. Werden sich bei mir in diesem Fall keine Bakterien ansiedeln können? Zwischen den Steinen liegt einwenig Sand oder Kalk von eben diesen Steinen. Mein Teich ist ca 2 Monate alt. Jetzt ist er schon ziemlich grün. Die Algen fangen an zu gedeihen.


----------



## sigfra (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo zusammen...

... ich weiß ja nicht, ob dies jetzt so recht hierher paßt...  

... ich habe z. B. in meinem Pflanzenfilter nur Blähton drin... und natürlich Pflanzen...
... aber seit ich dies habe, habe ich eigentlich auch keine Probleme mehr... 

obwohl ja Anfangs einige skeptisch waren wegen dem Blähton.... 

Einziger Nachteil ist.... wenn ich mal saubermachen muß, ist es eine Arbeit zum   ....


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo Margit.

Auf jedem Substrat werden sich Bakterien ansiedeln... je größer die besiedelbare Oberfläche, desto mehr Bakis. 
Je mehr Futter und Sauerstoff an ihnen entlang kommt, desto mehr Bakis können sich auf engstem Raum ernähren ohne sich gegenseitig auszuhungern.
So stell ich mir das jedenfalls vor.

M.M.n. wird Dein Kies sehr wohl besiedelt. Wermutstropfen bleibt, erstens ist er relativ grob = weniger Besiedlungsfläche und zweitens wird er eben nicht gezielt durchströmt, wie ein "richtiger Kiesfilter".

Natürlich brauchen Baggerseen auch keinen extra Kiesfilter... aber dort ist das Verhältnis Belastung (durch eingewehte Blätter, Futter etc.) je Volumen ein völlig anderes, als in unseren kleinen Pfützen.
Viele dieser Seen in unserer Gegend werden sogar noch von Grundwasseradern nachgespeist, was einem dauerhaften geringem Wasserwechsel nahe kommen dürfte.

@Frank
Am Ende ist es den Bakis doch völlig egal, wo sie hocken.... Hauptsache die Bedingungen stimmen.
Hast Du den Bereich eigentlich schon mal gereinigt? Klingt ja nicht so toll. Dabei dachte ich, Du speißt sauberes Wasser ein.


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

ich habe nach meinem umbau zuerst im biotop mit zulauf zum fischteich nur am rand wenige pflanzen in pflanzkörben mit mittelgroßen steinen gehabt.
als ich dann einige größere pflanzkörbe mit kies und schilfen eingesetzt habe wurden beide , teich und biotop innerhalb von 3 tagen klar, so das ich bis zum grund sehen konnte. (teich 2 m tief , biotop 1,20 m tief)

ich hatte die frage damals schon einmal gestellt, ob der kies mit den schilfen  die ursache ist oder zufall, wetterbedingt zB.
inzwischen bin ich überzeugt, daß die kies-pflanzenfilterung der grund ist !
 da ich im teich eine gründelstufe  (ca 1,20 x 1 m) eingerichtet habe beim umbau werde ich dort noch einige eimer kies dazutun und ein paar handvoll kleiner rheinkiesel dazwischen.
letztere als beschäftigungsanreiz für die fischis, die jetzt schon die gründelstufe reichlich als spielplatz nutzen

@margit

im biotop vorm umbau hatte ich auch jede menge steine, größere kiesel etc.
das einzige was  es brachte war sauerei.
zwischen den steinen vermoderte alles und stank bei reinigung grauenhaft.die algen hatten ideale bedingungen sich anzusiedeln zwischen moder und pflanzengewürzel...
ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich mit den händen den *siff* zwischen den steinen rausgepult habe  
mir kommen keine steine außer kies mehr in den teich.außer am rand , versteht sich 

gruß ulla


----------



## margit (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

@Annett, Ulla

Oje dann wird der Gärtner die ganzen Steine wieder rausnehmen. Habe nämlich keine Lust ständig im Teich herumzustöbern. Welchen Kies (Grösse) soll ich reintun. Hab schon gesehen, dass sich dort die Algen anfangen sich einzunisten.


----------



## sigfra (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> @Frank
> 
> Hast Du den Bereich eigentlich schon mal gereinigt? Klingt ja nicht so toll. Dabei dachte ich, Du speißt sauberes Wasser ein.



Hallo Annett...

... sicher wird in den Pflanzenfilter "sauberes" Wasser gepumpt...  

... und saubergemacht .. ja.. einmal bis jetzt...  

Aber das ist schon 3 Jahre her...


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

ich hab  edelsplit aus quarzitsteinen genommen, das kurz durchgespült wegen dem feinen schmutz und dann in die pflanzkörbe getan.mitten rein jeweils die  pflanze.
vom split hatte ich sowieso 2 tonnen da liegen.

gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo Margit,

warum nimmst Du nicht statt Kies Matten? Ob nun Ufermatte (Kunstrasen) oder Verbundmatte mit etwas Putz darauf - egal.
Das rutscht bei richtiger Befestigung garantiert nicht weg... und Mulm dürfte auch nicht so ein Problem werden. Wenn Du die Matten noch ein wenig mit Lehm-Sand-Gemisch einschmierst, sollten auch kleinwüchsige Pflanzen und an schattigen Stellen __ Moos darauf Fuß fassen können.

Und die Folie ist hundekrallensicher.


----------



## nikita66 (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo zusammen,

das ist ein sehr interessantes Thema. Ich habe nun schon ettlichemale alles durchgelesen und nach meinem Umbau habe ich ja nun einiges verbessert. Ich habe nun auch Kies im Teich und in der Pflanzzone.....   aber ich denke dieser ist zu grob. Welcher Kies ist am besten geeignet 1 - 2 mm oder auch Größer. Ich tendiere eher zu feinerem Kies nachdem ich das gelesen habe..... liege ich da richtig? Wäre schön wenn mir da jemand nochmal einen Rat geben kann.


LG
Elke


----------



## margit (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo Annett
Also unter den jetztigen Steinen liegt schon ein Vlies. Das gleiche wie unter der Folie. Würde es langen die grösseren Steine zu entfernen, dann Sand/Lehm einbringen und wieder mit Kieselsteine abdecken. Gilt das für den ganzen Bereich im Teich oder nur wo Pflanzen wachsen sollen. Habe ja alle Pflanzen bisher in Töpfe eingepflanzt.


----------



## Annett (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo Margit,

ab einem gewissen Schüttwinkel kannst Du aufkippen, was Du möchtest - es rutscht ganz einfach nach unten... es sei denn, es sind total kantige Steine. Aber das dürfte dem Hund nicht so behagen und es bleiben wieder Hohlräume für Mulm und Algen. :? 
Vielleicht kannst Du direkt neben dem Teich noch einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter bauen... in den der Hund nicht rein kann? Diesen könnte man mit einer kleinen Pumpe beschicken - evtl. noch einen Siebfilter davor, damit er nicht so schnell verdreckt - und gut.

Wenn man keinen Bodenablauf hat, kann man im ganzen Teich Substrat ausbringen. Das freut die Bakis....


----------



## wp-3d (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*



			
				nikita66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das ist ein sehr interessantes Thema. Ich habe nun schon ettlichemale alles durchgelesen und nach meinem Umbau habe ich ja nun einiges verbessert. Ich habe nun auch Kies im Teich und in der Pflanzzone.....   aber ich denke dieser ist zu grob. Welcher Kies ist am besten geeignet 1 - 2 mm oder auch Größer. Ich tendiere eher zu feinerem Kies nachdem ich das gelesen habe..... liege ich da richtig? Wäre schön wenn mir da jemand nochmal einen Rat geben kann.
> 
> ...





Hallo Elke

Im Pflanzenbereich Sand-Lehmgemisch, diesen und den gesamten Teichboden mit feinen Kies bedecken.
Siehe:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=56562#post56562

Gruß Werner


----------



## hochufer (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo,

hab meinen Teich (14Jahre alt) im Juni auch saniert! Aber Lehm oder sonstiger
Boden gehört da m. E. nicht rein! Nur Kies Körnung 0-8 Estrichsand. Bei uns in der Rheinebene gibt es viele Baggerseen, die alle klar sind, und alle ohne Lehm!!
Unter dem Kies hab ich allerdings noch Tongranulat mit Zeolith!! Aber das Tongranulat muss man abdecken, damit es nicht aufschwimmt!!

Gruss noch ein WERNER


----------



## margit (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kiesfilter - Wirkungsweise?*

Hallo Annett
Jetzt habe ich genug Material gelesen werde damit den Gärtner bombadieren, mal schauen was man nun wirklich noch machen kann. Ich jedenfalls werde nicht alle Steine wieder rausschmeissen. Hab genug beim buddeln geschuftet. Jetzt Mann an die "Steine". Mal schauen was dieser meint.


----------

